# 82 15hp johnson wont idle.



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

I have gone through this motor more times than i would like to mention. :-X I can get it started but can not keep it running long enough to try adjusting anything. only starts half choked and run 10-20 seconds. full choke it dies, no choke it dies, advance throttle it dies. 
i have cleaned carbs 3 times. i have ensured spark by grounding plugs on block. i have run a modified cup with fuel line nipple and hose straight to carb inlet to verify its not the fuel pump. to me it seems running to lean due to me having to choke it. i have richened it with the adjusting screw on carb with no luck. 
anyone have any other tips or suggestions??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I had an outboard that wouldn't run properly.
Tried everything I could think of to solve the problem.
Figured out it was the carb, but repeated cleanings did nothing.
Picked up a used carburetor cheap, rebuilt it, installed and the outboard ran great.
With the engine fixed, started looking at the problem carb and realized
that bits of metal had partially blocked an internal passageway.
No idea where the metal came from, looked to be the same material as the carb.
No amount of cleaning solvent was going to remove the metal blockage.
Sometimes it's cheaper and easier to replace than to diagnose.

                                         :-[


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

The idle adjusting needle was the problem. The very tiny tip was broken off inside the carb. It was small enough that I never noticed it just looking at the needle tip. I had to remove the lead plugs to discover this and to remove was really fun. I am thinking I can round off whats left of the needle that is there.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Price a new jet and needle. I don't think it would be that much and then you know you are good.

Frank_S


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah the having the very tip broken off may cause you idle problems, get a new needle


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an extra full rebuild kit for carb but it is for an 82 25 johnson. If it is the same part # for the 15 then you are welcome to it. Pm me if u need it and I would be more than happy to ship it to you. I just have too many things in the garage and it needs to be rid of.


----------

